# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Софтбоксы, импуслтный свет mircopro, студийный свет

## Eugen1

Цена за 2 софтбокса - 8500гривен
На mq 300 новая импульсная лампа - поменял т.к. разбилась при транспортировке. 
Есть 2 ревлектора.
Продаю т.к. изменил формат работы

----------

